
Show HN: CustomShortcuts for Mac - gloubibou
https://www.houdah.com/customShortcuts/
======
gloubibou
Keyboard shortcuts help you work efficiently. Add keyboard shortcuts to common
tasks. Use shortcuts that are easy to reach and easy to remember. Get your
work done faster.

CustomShortcuts makes adding your own shortcuts to Mac menu items a lot
easier, even fun.

→ Auto-completion helps you navigate menu hierarchies → It makes sure you get
menu titles exactly right → CustomShortcuts checks for ambiguous menu items

